# Snowy flight



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2019)

I watched this one hunt for an hour. She kept seeing something in the field. A few attempts but no prize.




Snowy turn by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Snowy flight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Jan 4, 2019)

You came away with some nice shots, even if the owl was less fortunate.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 4, 2019)

That first one is excellent!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 4, 2019)

Excellent shooting...........


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> You came away with some nice shots, even if the owl was less fortunate.


Thank you. Maybe she'll have better luck tomorrow. 



tirediron said:


> That first one is excellent!


Thank you.



Jeff15 said:


> Excellent shooting...........


Thank you.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 4, 2019)

I never realized how big their wingspan was before. Nice shots.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you.

Yes they have huge wings which give a lot of lift without a ton of flapping. Helps them fly silently.

Found one more decent image.




I see you by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 4, 2019)

She may have missed the prize, but you didn't. Great shots!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## sponner (Jan 4, 2019)

Well done.  I have as yet to see an snowy yet alone photograph one.  It will happen however.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice collection.

WesternGuy


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice series !


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## RVT1K (Jan 5, 2019)

Those are great! 
I've never had much luck getting shots of birds on the wing like that.


----------



## baturn (Jan 5, 2019)

Very nicely done!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 5, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> Those are great!
> I've never had much luck getting shots of birds on the wing like that.


Thank you.
Patient and persistence. There are many around here and if wait a bit they'll continue hunting if you give them some room.



baturn said:


> Very nicely done!


Thank you.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 5, 2019)

You are certainly a patient individual!! Well done, it seems to have been worth your time.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 5, 2019)

Thank you.

I'm more persistent than patient most days. lol


----------

